
Sizing Up Consciousness by Its Bits - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/21/science/21consciousness.html?src=twr
======
abeppu
From what I can tell from skimming Tononi's papers 'integrated information'
means the relative entropy between the full joint distribution (of
variables/nodes of a network) and the distribution that results when you cut
the network into particular partition, and assume that each of the resulting
subsets is independent of the others. The unsatisfying part of this (for me)
is that so far as I can see, by this definition, lots of pieces of software
and signals processing stuff should have some measure of 'consciousness'.

